# Can't find my second router



## risrael1 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi. I have a Linksys wired router upstairs where the cable modem is. There are two PCs plugged into it and a third ethernet cable that runs downstairs to a Linksys wireless router. Everything works fine. The ip address of the upstairs router is 192.168.1.1. I can see it in my browser and access all the settings normally. However, I can't see the wireless router at all and I need to re-configure the security on it. I can tell from the wireless network settings that the IP address for the wireless router is 192.168.1.103 and the default gateway is 192.168.1.1. However, when I type 192.168.1.103 into my browser, the router doesn't show up and it just goes to the internet to essentially do a google search for that address. I know it's there and it works fine. How can I see it to re-configure? Thank you very much. Bob


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Connect one pc to the wireless router with ethernet cable and see if you can change the configuration. If not, you will have to reset it to the default and start over.

What brand/Model is the Wireless router?


----------



## risrael1 (Oct 3, 2009)

Linksys WRT54G. I'm a little nervous about a reset because there is a Linksys wireless music bridge that uses that router and it is more than a little bit finicky. Thanks for the help. Bob


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Connecting via ethernet should allow you to access the router settings


----------

